# tryin out the snorks on my Brute



## mudmaniac (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is a video of me trying out my snorkels...






More videos available on my (jman1ac) youtube channel.


----------



## mudmaniac (Jan 26, 2010)

a vid of me wakeboarding behind my Brute...


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh yea, thats pretty cool right there. In the first vid, if your snorkels weren't tight, you would have known. No better way to test them.... Good job...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

That was a close call buddy! Gotta have the tires to paddle you and that would not of happen. Nice vid though


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmmm....where's Frisco, Tx? You might be close enough to get in on the next ride that us "east tx" riders put together.

Nice vidz by the way, the wakeboarding reminds me of me and my little brother lol.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

like stated above. good way to test your snorks! that wake boarding looks fun to.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

nice !! ive wakeboarded behind my old 07 brute before


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Holy S.* _I've done the wake board thing in the water. _No one would send me the video they shot. glad to see someone has it. As far as the test. well done. Seen so many stay on the bike and go down with the ship. perfect execution on keeping her head out of water...


----------



## mudmaniac (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks guys! I felt the tires no longer touchin bottom and realized that I was in deep $h1t!  I am down for an east tx ride...i am just north of Dallas...I am from around Rusk (Mt Enterprise).

Let me know when and where! Have a few others that will join.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

mudmaniac said:


> thanks guys! I felt the tires no longer touchin bottom and realized that I was in deep $h1t!  I am down for an east tx ride...i am just north of Dallas...I am from around Rusk (Mt Enterprise).
> 
> Let me know when and where! Have a few others that will join.


 Check the places to ride section


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cool vids. dig the manchester orchestra


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

nice vids


----------

